# Well here are some pics on how to.



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys I did my best to get some pics of making a pen it is a slim line made for my wife yes another acrylic. Hope all the pictures fit on one post. Well here goes. Sorry if some are a little blurred but what the heck I'm a wood worker not a pro at photo taking so be gental.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Great Photo-Shoot!!

Keepem coming!!

Is that mandrel moving? 
Is the end of the lathe also moving?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore,

It was nice finding out that the 'bushings' that go over the mandrel, at each end of the pen, is what holds the pen tight between everything so it doesn't turn around on the mandrel. That's one of the things I really learned today.

Thank you!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glenmore, nice job. Thanks for posting your photos. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore that was a great job on the photo's. Well done and nice pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, you didn't disappoint me, I asked for a lesson in pen making complete with photos and that's what I got. Well done and thanks for the extra work in taking and "processing" the shots, I for one know that it"s time consuming. I hope this isn't just a one off.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys me and Joe was discussing it yesterday I'm going to when my work bench is cleaned up. I'm going to take pics of all you need for pen turning. So that if anyone in interested they can see what they need to get started. I know when I got into it people would say you need a mandrel I didn't even know what to look for this will be great for some of you that want to get into pen turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I, and I'm sure many others eagerly await you're next thread Glenmore.


----------

